# Hot Day Quick Project Crane



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Blistering out there today, looking for something to do, found a small freight crane on Garden RR mag web site, so cobbled it from bits and pieces, cedar, dowels nails and vinyl trim for base. Had Ozark hook in the kit box. Took about 2 hours. Maybe it will cool off tomorrow....?

Jerry


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice little addition to the loading dock Jerry. 

Chris


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice job. Maybe you can use it to unload some air conditioners!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice work! I found those little projects are often the most fun (perhaps because they don't last long and do get finished...)


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry;
That's a very nice platform crane. It looks like the crane on my old Kalamazoo Toy Trains (now HLW) freight platform.










Perhaps it's an optical illusion, but the barrel on your freight platform appears to be split top to bottom. Are my eyes playing tricks on me?

Thanks for sharing your idea,
David Meashey


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks all for you encoraging comments. And Dave, that is a pickle barrel, and the excessive heat caused it to expand and split! Darn.
Actually a craft item that I painted up but didnt like the outside environment.

Jerry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry; 

I know what you mean. The freight platform I show in the photo was advertized for "indoors or outdoors." After one season most of the deck planks were warped. I had to take it apart, use wood screws instead of staples to rebuild it, then give it a good coat of deck seal. It has not required more seal because I pulled up my track, so it currently resides indoors in storage. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------

